
The Brickyard – Great Ideas Can Win… Even in Shitty Markets - AndrewWarner
http://howardlindzon.com/the-brickyard-great-ideas-can-win-even-in-shitty-markets/
======
timdorr
Because great ideas are what turn shitty markets back into great ones. And
it's not even the idea here, because it's not exactly rocket science, it's
about the execution. If you're executing right and have a good idea, you're
very likely to hit success no matter what's going on in the marketplace.

------
Poiesis
Hey! I live right by there!

To sort of bring this on topic, the location of this place previously had some
lighting or interior design place. It was just a horrible location that didn't
seem to get any "drop on" traffic but had a fairly decent exposure to a busy
street. I'm frankly suprised to see it doing so well; I couldn't think of a
good business for there.

Edit: iPhone induced typo.

------
Estragon
I found this article to be incoherent. Not sure what its point is.

